# Nhà phân phối + lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần giá rẻ số 1 HCM



## lanthchau (9/12/21)

*► Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu - Đơn vị nhà thầu uy tín có kinh nghiệm lắp máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió trong nhiều năm liền cho các công trình lớn nhỏ khác nhau giá bình dân, chuyên nghiệp và chất lượng trên toàn địa bàn TP HCM.*










• Việc lắp đặt được thực hiện bởi đội ngũ kỹ thuật Thanh Hải Châu kinh nghiệm lâu năm và chắc tay nghề nên khách hàng sẽ yên tâm khi luôn đảm bảo chất lượng công trình sau khi hoàn thành – Bảo hành phần theo tiêu chuẩn của nhà sản xuất và các đường ống, dây điện... trong vòng 12 tháng kể từ ngày ký phiếu nghiệm thu bàn giao.



• Với kinh nghiệm lắp máy lạnh trong nhiều năm qua, đội ngũ kỹ thuật của Thanh Hải Châu tự tin sẽ giúp quý khách có được một công trình hoàn mỹ và bền lâu theo thời gian. Đối với *máy lạnh giấu trần*, việc lắp đặt đòi hỏi rất nhiều kỹ thuật chuyên môn, chính xác và kinh nghiệm thực tế qua nhiều công trình nên quý khách hãy nên tìm hiểu một đơn vị có thể giải đáp cho quý khách tất cả những câu hỏi thắc mắc và có thể giúp quý khách đưa ra sự lựa chọn hợp lý cũng như tiết kiệm kinh tế nhất.



• Ngoài thi công lắp máy lạnh nối ống gió, Thanh Hải Châu chúng tôi còn là nhà phân phối sản phẩm *máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió* các hãng nổi tiếng như: Daikin, Mitsubishi Heavy, Reetech và Kendo với giá gốc cực ưu đãi. Gọi ngay Phòng kinh doanh: 028.2212.0566 - 0901.4321.83 để nhận báo giá tốt nhất theo số lượng vào mỗi thời điểm cụ thể ! Xem tất cả sản phẩm tại : *ĐÂY*









*► Lý do tại sao nên lựa chọn máy lạnh giấu trần ?*



*Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió *(hay còn gọi là máy lạnh giấu trần, máy lạnh nối ống gió) theo như tên gọi thì đã thể hiện rõ lên đặc điểm của sản phẩm này, tức đây là loại máy lạnh có kết nối với đường ống dẫn gió tươi và được giấu trọn bộ phận bên trong của trần nhà, chính vì những đặc điểm này nên máy rất thích hợp với những không gian rộng và cần lượng gió làm mát lớn, ổn định và đảm bảo tính thẩm mỹ cao. Cho nên, khách hàng là chủ những công ty, nhà hàng, biệt thự, nhà xưởng,...luôn ưu ái dòng sản phẩm làm mát cao cấp này.



Tùy ở mỗi công trình khác nhau, sẽ yêu cầu lắp máy lạnh giấu trần có hoặc không có kết nối với ống gió. Tuy là việc kết hợp với đường ống gió sẽ tốn kém về phần chi phí ban đầu, nhưng mang lại giá trị thẩm mỹ cao và không gian được làm mát đều khắp, thể hiện sự sang trọng - đẳng cấp hơn về sau. Cho nên khi quý khách cần thi công - lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nhưng chưa biết kết hợp với bao nhiêu miệng gió, hay đường ống gió dài ngắn như thế nào là hợp lý, nên đặt máy ở đâu để được mát đều mà ít tốn kém về chi phí ống gió, đừng ngần ngại gọi ngay cho *anh Luân* *(Nhận tư vấn miễn phí 24/7 kể cả Chủ Nhật)* để có được thông tin chính xác và có dự toán cụ thể nhất cho công trình của mình.



*» Xem chi tiết tại :* *Máy lạnh - điều hòa giấu trần là gì, phù hợp không gian nào?*








Công trình đã thi công hoàn thiện



♦ *NÊN XEM :*

•* Thi Công Đường Ống Đồng Cho Máy Lạnh*

• *Hướng Dẫn Cách Tính Công Suất Máy Lạnh Theo Diện Tích, Thể Tích Phòng*



Vì đặc tính thích hợp với những không gian rộng lớn và yêu cầu kỹ thuật lắp đặt chuyên nghiệp, nên sẽ rất cần trình độ am hiểu về sản phẩm chi tiết của những người thợ chuyên môn để đem đến một công trình hoàn thiện đẹp nhất cho khách hàng. Vấn đề này, hãy để đội ngũ kỹ thuật của Thanh Hải Châu giúp cho quý khách nhé ! Mọi thắc mắc của quý khách sẽ được Mr Luân giải đáp tận tình nhất.



Quý khách đang cần *lắp máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió* cho các khu vực như: công ty, nhà hàng, khách sạn, ngân hàng, biệt thự, bệnh viện...hay nhà xưởng, xí nghiệp tại các khu công nghiệp đừng ngần ngại gọi ngay đến cho Thanh Hải Châu chúng tôi để được tư vấn kỹ thuật lắp đặt cũng như khảo sát công trình MIỄN PHÍ:


*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822006099 – 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : *thanhhaichau.com*


*Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu - Đơn vị uy tín để bạn gửi gắm công trình của mình



*** Nguồn tin : https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-...au-tran-noi-ong-gio-chuyen-nghiep-gia-phu-hop*


----------

